# Meet Sally <3



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

She is my werewolf hairless(Is that the term for rats? I know its the term for hairless cavies with fuzz). I got her last night. My favorite guinea pig died, so my mom was going to get me another to keep my other cavy company... but I told her I have been wanting a rat... so we looked around, and I fell in love with this one.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Cute girl. Never heard of Werewolf Hairless. She's either a double rex (I guess that would be the rat version of a werewolf hairless Cavy) or just a regular Hairless, some hairless rats will have a tad bit of hair on their face but not much. So she's probably a double rex.

Welcome, does she have a friend? you should probably get her a cage mate or two. Hairless rats (and Some double rex) need a haired buddy to keep from getting too cold as they have trouble regulating body temperature. They combat this by eating more, and cuddling with other rats. Also rats are Very social animals.

Also, not on a rat related term, knowing Guinea pig behavior you might want to get your current guinea pig a friend depending on how she/he is as well. but anyways Welcome


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

She has a tab bit of hair, and some hair covering her back. She was the last rat they had left when I went to look, so i couldnt get one when I got her. My guinea pig had a friend, but she passed away a few days ago. Right now my cavy is in a seperate room on quarentine to make sure she isnt sick too. Once Im sure she is fine, she will be getting a cage mate.


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Shes precious :3 I love those ears XD


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Jfaye92 (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a double rex as well, her name is Magnalyn. I've heard quite a few people refer to them as peach fuzz hairless.


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

Peach fuzz hairless... Hmm. Sounds like a perfect term.


----------



## YellowSpork (Jul 7, 2012)

awwww she's so cute! I just got a double rex boy and they're great.  They're so soft and warm. <3


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

Yes. She has to be the softest thing Ive ever petted.


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

And... She fell asleep on my lap. <3


----------



## Rodents=Love256 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a cutie! That's so sweet that she fell asleep in your lap, I can see there is already a bond between you two


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

That is the coolest rat I have ever seen.


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

Oh, we do have a bond. She already trusts me and its great.


----------



## binkyhoo (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Sally ! You guys look like you are having fun togehther.


----------



## BlackCat99 (Oct 9, 2012)

she is a cutie Patchworks (that is what they call double rex in my area) are my favorite! We have two females that are double rex ^.^ I hope you get to enjoy a fun and healthy life with your new baby


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

Here she is, on my shoulder eating her seeds.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

She is so cute!!!! What an amazing girl!


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## NikohlasJosiah (Sep 30, 2012)

So, New pictures for you guys!

























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------

